

IPhone 4’s ‘Retina’ Display Claims Are False Marketing  - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/06/iphone-4-retina/ 

======
jsz0
I can see his point in a broader context but marketing departments aren't
typically staffed by folks with a PHD in theoretical physics and I'd be
surprised if consumers expect to be educated by advertisements. Often it seems
they buy into the marketing hype as feature of the product they are buying.

------
petekalo
It is probably close enough they can get away with it.

